
Things Nobody Told Me About Being a Software Engineer - gmiller123456
https://dev.to/anaulin/things-nobody-told-me-about-being-a-software-engineer-3pa5
======
hguhghuff
As the author says, Programming is a lot more fun than software engineering.

